# Epic Days



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got back from Rockport. Tuesday, even with the super moon we found willing Redfish in the mid slot range. Even with my poor casting I caught ~25 fish(lost count after18). Wednesday, with light winds, and clear skies I managed ~20 slot size Red's on my 5wt. What a blast. These were the best days that I have ever had Fishing the Texas coast. Flies of the day were the Crack fly and the Redfish Charlie.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice. It sure is a great time of year to fish.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Great post and pictures. Your making me jealous, I just need to get off my rear and go. Thanks.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

good job!

is that a newwater tilt you're fishin' on?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Well Done! Those clear days in fall are the best!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Newwater Stilt*

Ish,
Yes we fished the Newwater Stilt on Wednesday. VERY nice boat. Nice dry, stable ride running across the open bay. Easy to pole and can get up in 12" of water. On Tuesday we fished the HB Glade Skiff. It was amasing how shallow we could go.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Love the report and the photos. I like the Redfish Charlies


----------

